# Commercial pool demo



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

Good afternoon guys. I have a hotel that wants an estimate for total demo. The pool is 45x22 its all concrete and the concrete apron is 57'x38, metal fence needs to go along with bushes ,need to haul the concrete about 10 min away and fill the pool in topsoil and seed oh and compact in 12" lifts all the way up,also i have an electrician coming out to disconnect power by the pool in my estimate . Access is pretty good. So my issue is I have not done much demo of this sort because you need a construction super license in ma to pull the permit and well i just got mine . Running some rough numbers im around 20k does this sound high or am i shorting myself. Oh ill have a cat 320 with thumb on hand and debating on a hammer for my mini idk. Also has anyone done a commercial pool and what are we talking about for wall thickness? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I can't give you a price because I have no idea what this would cost but I can give you some advice.

Break it down into sections, electrician will cost x, haul concrete x, seed x, demo x, you get the picture.


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks security . Ya thats basically how i came up with the number when i roughed it out . I have to sit down tonight and do some number crunching the hardest thing about this business is coming up with the price doing the work is easy.


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

Anyone know what the thickness on a concrete pool wall is ? 6" ?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I've demoed a few pools, most are about 1' thick in the walls. I've seen 6" walls and floor a time or two. Pools are built pretty stout, lots of rebar, lots of gunite/concrete.

Some of that stuff is hard as nails.


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

tgeb said:


> I've demoed a few pools, most are about 1' thick in the walls. I've seen 6" walls and floor a time or two. Pools are built pretty stout, lots of rebar, lots of gunite/concrete.
> 
> Some of that stuff is hard as nails.


Thanks tgeb for the info i have onlyw really done the basic residential never any concrete ones. Ill bid it for 1' just to be safe.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Your problems won't be the shotcrete or whatever they use. It will be the steel and bond beam.


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

Cali i wanted to know the thickness for how much material will be trucked out. I know what you mean though.


----------



## mattg2448 (Jan 26, 2015)

First of a hammer on a mini is either going to take too long to be efficient or not even get full depth of penetration. I would highly recommend either getting a larger breaker ball (big steel ball to drop with excavator) or a hammer for your 320. It's a tight industry for bidding so I would recommend going out and drilling the pool to get an estimate on concrete thickness. The difference of 2" over that size will either win or lose the job. 

Consider having laborer on site ready to cut the reinforcements with either a chopsaw or a portable torch setup. Go balls to the walls and get it done with just a 320 and a few trucks. Just figure your time and materials and go do it. Bid to make a little money and everyone is happy. 


P.S. posting actual values to projects are extremely frowned upon, be careful on sharing your pricing.


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

mattg2448 said:


> First of a hammer on a mini is either going to take too long to be efficient or not even get full depth of penetration. I would highly recommend either getting a larger breaker ball (big steel ball to drop with excavator) or a hammer for your 320. It's a tight industry for bidding so I would recommend going out and drilling the pool to get an estimate on concrete thickness. The difference of 2" over that size will either win or lose the job.
> 
> Consider having laborer on site ready to cut the reinforcements with either a chopsaw or a portable torch setup. Go balls to the walls and get it done with just a 320 and a few trucks. Just figure your time and materials and go do it. Bid to make a little money and everyone is happy.
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt if i get the job i will have a 311-312 with a hammer. I bid the job to make money i just have to wait and see if i get it. I would never post my actual numbers on any forum never know who is on here. That number i threw out was just the number i got in my head when i looked at the job. Thanks for your input !


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

aj3580 said:


> Cali i wanted to know the thickness for how much material will be trucked out. I know what you mean though.


I would like to humbly apologize, wasn't looking and didn't see this was an excavating thread. It's completely out of my league.


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> I would like to humbly apologize, wasn't looking and didn't see this was an excavating thread. It's completely out of my league.


No apology needed **** happens. Have a great day cali


----------



## KTS (Jun 12, 2016)

*Concrete pool removal*

Seem like an old thread. You may expect pool thickness up to 12-inches thick with rebar. A hammer on a backhoe will do the job. It was not clear but you should remove the all of the concrete. Otherwise, the property owner will have issues in the future. You will be able to charge more and add value to the job. 12-inch lifts seem thick if they are considering building on it. I guess they have consulted an engineer tho. Hope this helps.


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

KTS said:


> Seem like an old thread. You may expect pool thickness up to 12-inches thick with rebar. A hammer on a backhoe will do the job. It was not clear but you should remove the all of the concrete. Otherwise, the property owner will have issues in the future. You will be able to charge more and add value to the job. 12-inch lifts seem thick if they are considering building on it. I guess they have consulted an engineer tho. Hope this helps.


Thanks Kts. Ya if i get the job ill have a hammer on a 312 and the 320 there. Yes all the crete is coming out pretty much every town around here requires it. I have a sheeps foot remote trench compactor ill use for compaction, as for building on it maybe in the long term but as for now they just want it grass. They just want it gone because they got a quote for 90k to rework the pool and they dont want to spend that kid of money to fix it.


----------



## GDMESU (Jun 15, 2016)

In Massachusetts most pools we remove are sprayed in concrete full of rebar. we pulled on out at a college and there were 3 layers of pool material their idea of fixing a leak was to shoot more concrete around the pool. Haven't found a sprayed in concrete pool that we didn't need to use the hammer on.


----------



## aj3580 (Jan 13, 2014)

GDMESU said:


> In Massachusetts most pools we remove are sprayed in concrete full of rebar. we pulled on out at a college and there were 3 layers of pool material their idea of fixing a leak was to shoot more concrete around the pool. Haven't found a sprayed in concrete pool that we didn't need to use the hammer on.


Ya this one is in pretty rough shape and it has been there for probably as long as i have been on this earth. I bid it for a hammer. We will see if i get it ill update on how it goes if i do.


----------

